# Wappenrock der Wettkämpfer



## Kronas (8. August 2008)

in der silbernen hand im handelschannel wird ein 'Wappenrock der Wettkämpfer' gepostet, beim anlegen sieht er aus wie die Olympia Ringe auf Wappenrock gedruckt
ich finde den bei buffed garnicht


----------



## BLUEYE (8. August 2008)

Einer aus meiner Gilde hatte ihn gerade im Briefkasten, von der Kriegshymnenschlucht, ist wohl wegen Olympia.


----------



## Bub_Bub666 (8. August 2008)

Ich glaube das is einer der neuen Wappenröcke für UDE punkte. Wie auch der Wappenrock der Leere. bin mir aber icht sicher


----------



## lakiller (8. August 2008)

was sind ude pkt?


----------



## Melih (8. August 2008)

Bub_Bub666 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das is einer der neuen Wappenröcke für UDE punkte. Wie auch der Wappenrock der Leere. bin mir aber icht sicher



kann nicht sein weil es diesen wappenrock schon sehr lange gibt


----------



## Kronas (8. August 2008)

die haben den alle im briefkasten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (8. August 2008)

Ude Punkte?


----------



## Kronas (8. August 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ude Punkte?


so karten aus jedem trading karten booster bringen je 100 ude punkte


----------



## Sinusone (8. August 2008)

Ne ist nix mit Punkten gibts so , aber ka woher


----------



## UpSiNd (8. August 2008)

Hab ihn auch bekommen...sieht recht stylisch aus...plus die Goldmedaille ^^

Einen chinesischen Drachen hab ich mir schon immer gewünscht ^^


----------



## Komicus (8. August 2008)

Ihr müsst euch mal umgucken,stehen wieder überall "Brüger" rum die kann man fragen dann erklären die das

Wer ein BG von *Anfang bis Ende* mitgespielt hat bekommt einen Wappenrock,egal ob gewonnen oder verloren.


----------



## Ol@f (8. August 2008)

Man muss einfach ein bg machen


----------



## Sðný (8. August 2008)

der schaut ja beidir komisch aus ^^
das rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bissel werbung 4 meinen krieger ;<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (8. August 2008)

meine güte redet halt mit den bürgern in den hauptstädten.. :-)
Für ein gewonnenes bg gewinnt ihr einen Wappenrock des Kampfgeistes und für ein bg an dem ihr "nur" komplett teilgenommen habt gibt es einen Wappenrock der Wettkämpfer.
Das ganze ist wegen den olympischen spielen ;-)

bluhme


----------



## N!ghtshade (8. August 2008)

Hab auch grad einen Bürger getroffen also für die Teilnahme an einem BG gibts einen Wappenrock und für den Sieg soger eine Medallie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azgar (8. August 2008)

wenn man das bg gewinnt, bekommt man auch ne goldmedaillie ... das is dann ein chinesisches drachen pet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinixus (8. August 2008)

Der Wappenrock sieht ja mehr als Kacke aus oO


----------



## TiReD.BuT.SexY (8. August 2008)

Sðný schrieb:


> der schaut ja beidir komisch aus ^^
> das rockt
> 
> 
> ...



sry für fullquote, aaaber was is das für ne geile rüssi hinter dem wappenrock ? sieht richtig geil aus, auch wenn ich nachtelfen eigentlich nicht mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Îleez (8. August 2008)

> sry für fullquote, aaaber was is das für ne geile rüssi hinter dem wappenrock ? sieht richtig geil aus, auch wenn ich nachtelfen eigentlich nicht mag tongue.gif



das ist krieger S4


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (8. August 2008)

Goldmedaille scheint man aber nicht nach jedem Sieg zu bekommen. Bekam grad nach AV-Sieg nur den Wams des Kampfmeisters, war von Anfang an im BG.


----------



## Jungle-Man (8. August 2008)

Musst auch lesen, was die Bürger sagen:
Man hat die Chance, nach einem Sieg eine Goldmedaille zu bekommen.


----------



## nrg (8. August 2008)

Von Anfang an muss man nicht dabei sein, ich bin mitten in ein BG gekommen und hab den Wappenrock gekriegt. Laut Bürgern kriegt man die Medaille nicht bei jedem Sieg, es gibt nur eine Chance eine zu bekommen.


----------



## didi1921 (8. August 2008)

me2.... war ws und und es war kurz vor dem ende... 

aber was kann ich mit medaillie machen und kann mal einer posten mi screenshot 
wenns einer hat ? 

lg Halin


----------



## Darkoli (8. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Darkraistlin (8. August 2008)

Hab grad den Wappenrock der Wettkämpfer bekommen .. war nach nem Bg in der Post^^


----------



## Misaro (8. August 2008)

Hier. Es ist ein Minipet. Hat style.. fliegt geil rum.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## achiko (8. August 2008)

Um kurz zusammenzufassen:
Den Wappenrock erhält man per Post sobald man an einem BG von Anfang bis Ende teilgenommen hat, egal ob verloren oder gewonnen.
Nach jedem Sieg (!) gibt es die Chance eine Goldmedaille zu erhalten die man benutzen kann und mit deren Hilfe man einen chinesischen Drachen als Pet erhält.

Eine Frage bleibt, weiß jemand was es mit dem Stichwort auf sich hat, dass man bei den Bürgern eingeben soll um ein Wettkämpfersouvenir zu erhalten?

MfG achiko


----------



## Darkoli (8. August 2008)

achiko schrieb:


> Um kurz zusammenzufassen:
> Den Wappenrock erhält man per Post sobald man an einem BG von Anfang bis Ende teilgenommen hat, egal ob verloren oder gewonnen.
> Nach jedem Sieg (!) gibt es die Chance eine Goldmedaille zu erhalten die man benutzen kann und mit deren Hilfe man einen chinesischen Drachen als Pet erhält.
> 
> ...



stichwort?


----------



## achiko (8. August 2008)

Red ma mit einem der Bürger, dann weißt du was ich meine..


----------



## Darkoli (8. August 2008)

achiko schrieb:


> Red ma mit einem der Bürger, dann weißt du was ich meine..



die erzähln mir nur den kram mit der medaille und dem wappenrock

sonst gib mal n beispiel welcher npc


----------



## Valdos Theolos (8. August 2008)

Azgar schrieb:


> wenn man das bg gewinnt, bekommt man auch ne goldmedaillie ... das is dann ein chinesisches drachen pet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wappenrock gekriegt, pet nicht
Mit dem 28er Schruke schon o.O


----------



## achiko (8. August 2008)

Bin Hordler, bei mir ist es der NPC in Orgrimmar der im Raum steht wo alle PvP-Anmelder sind.. Er steht wenn man reinkommt gleich rechts..
Und @ Valdos Theolos:
Lies meinen ersten Post -.-


----------



## Valdos Theolos (8. August 2008)

achiko schrieb:


> Bin Hordler, bei mir ist es der NPC in Orgrimmar der im Raum steht wo alle PvP-Anmelder sind.. Er steht wenn man reinkommt gleich rechts..
> Und @ Valdos Theolos:
> Lies meinen ersten Post -.-


Gelesen....danke =)


----------



## Darkraistlin (8. August 2008)

Mal ne Frage: Kann man mehr als einen Wappenrock bekommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (8. August 2008)

Hmm die haben was^^


----------



## ChrisM1988 (8. August 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> in der silbernen hand im handelschannel wird ein 'Wappenrock der Wettkämpfer' gepostet, beim anlegen sieht er aus wie die Olympia Ringe auf Wappenrock gedruckt
> ich finde den bei buffed garnicht



Jeder der bei einem Battleground teilnimmt (egal ob man verliert oder gewinnt) bekommt EINEN Wappenrock wenn man gewinnt KANN man dieses Drachen Pet bekommen (aber nicht immer)

Welches BG iss egal!

MfG Chris


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (8. August 2008)

Als Horde einfach nur Arathi machen und man hat das Pet eigentlich schon fast sicher


----------



## Valdos Theolos (8. August 2008)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Als Horde einfach nur Arathi machen und man hat das Pet eigentlich schon fast sicher


*leider recht geben muss*


----------



## Sidious75 (8. August 2008)

Als ally hab ich das verdammt schwer mit dem pet. zig bgs dierse nacht gewonnen  rein nix von nem  pet
-.-


----------



## tegekas (8. August 2008)

Mich verwirrt momentan viel mehr dieses blöde geheime stichwort, 
naja muss ich wohl bis morgen warten *gähn*
lg


----------



## blankojr (8. August 2008)

weis jm wo der stichwort type auf seiten der allianz steht???


----------



## Mondryx (8. August 2008)

Ja das Stichwort will ich auch wissen. Was vom TGC kann es nicht sein, denn alle Codes davon löst man in Booty Bay ein...


----------



## Napexus (8. August 2008)

YEAH!!! Nach dem zweiten gewonnen WS hab ich das Drachenpet bekommen^^


----------



## blankojr (8. August 2008)

naja habs auch nachm 2ten bekommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hat aber bald sowieso jeder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (8. August 2008)

blankojr schrieb:


> naja habs auch nachm 2ten bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir isses egal, ich finds einfach süß ^.^


----------



## blankojr (8. August 2008)

jo da haste recht sieht wirklich schnieke aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
läuft jetzt immer mit mir mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (8. August 2008)

Echt voll unfair das ich damit nicht einzigartig bin, wo ich doch GARNICHTS dafür getan habe. DA ist so FIES. MANNNNNOOOOOO

Find das Pet schnieke, und die Idee an sich auch echt super. Hätt ma eventuell mit nem Paar Minigames à la Hürdenlauf oder so schöner gestalten können, aber was solls.


----------



## Chupha (8. August 2008)

habe in der ws 3 mal hintereinander die flagge der horde geklaut und zur homebase gebracht dafür hab ich die goldmedaillie gewonnen also es is nit besonders schwer


----------



## blankojr (8. August 2008)

ja 10 kampf oder so was aber die idee an sich find ich schon cool mit dem rock und vorallem dem pet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jetzt will ich nur noch wissen was dat mit dem stichwort auf sich hat????????????????


----------



## maniac-kun (8. August 2008)

hab auch den rock und das pet vieleicht kommt ja noch mehr wenn die spiele eröffnet sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nehar (8. August 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> hab auch den rock und das pet vieleicht kommt ja noch mehr wenn die spiele eröffnet sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




In if ist der Typ gegenüber (also auf der anderen Plattform) vom pet ausbilder vom Hunter. Ihr kommt also rein, rechts auf die Plattform und da steht die. Aber was das für ein Stichwort ist, frage ich mich auch...


----------



## blankojr (8. August 2008)

morgen wissen wir mehr ^^


----------



## Annovella (8. August 2008)

Für Leute die sowas COOL finden is das bestimmt was... aber ich hab nn, genau wie auf das Pet was im Briefkasten hockt i lold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (8. August 2008)

ich habs immernoich nicht seit 0 uhr als das olympia event begann zig bgs gewonnen naja. was solls. verteilung find  ich biss l  ungerecht. manchen wird es fast  nachgeschmiesen  und einige gehn stundenweise bgs  und gewinnen. unx nix am ende


----------



## Lighthelios (8. August 2008)

Weiss jemand wie lange das dauert und ob man beide bekommen kann oder nur einen?


----------



## the Huntress (8. August 2008)

Ich habe ein BG gewonnen und hatte sofort beide Items in meinem Postfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Übrigen passiert das aber eher zufällig.


----------



## Alamastra (8. August 2008)

mann will auch das pet aber als 34 alli keine chance


----------



## Sidious75 (8. August 2008)

also the huntress. für meine schurkin musst ich lange warten bis das pet drin war.
Danach ging ich mitm schami meiner freindin on, weil ich weiss, dass sie auf solch f4ernöstliche sachen steht. ein mal alterac  und  umhang sowie in einem 2. brief die medaille drin.

Ich hab mit meiner shcurkin zig bgs gewonnen bis die medaille drin war und bei manchen gehts auf einen sdchlag. schon komisch oder


----------



## Kapuzimo (8. August 2008)

Naja , wenn bei buffed steht das Item XYZ zu 50 % droppt muss es deswegen ja auch nicht gleich beim 2ten mal droppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn die nach dem Zufall verteilt werden kannste glück haben und sofort eins bekommen oder eben nicht...


----------



## Jadefuxx (8. August 2008)

hallo

hab mal ne frage: Bekommt man den Tabard auch mit einem LVL 19 pvp Twink? Der würde noch echt nice für meinem PVP twink aussehen???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silenceforce (8. August 2008)

Jadefuxx schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hab mal ne frage: Bekommt man den Tabard auch mit einem LVL 19 pvp Twink? Der würde noch echt nice für meinem PVP twink aussehen???
> 
> ...



Ja, musst einfach nur 1 Bg aushalten, egal ob du gewinnst oder verlierst :-)


----------



## Valdos Theolos (8. August 2008)

Jadefuxx schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hab mal ne frage: Bekommt man den Tabard auch mit einem LVL 19 pvp Twink? Der würde noch echt nice für meinem PVP twink aussehen???
> 
> ...



Ich war mit meinem 28er Schurke drinnen (kein pvp twink!!) drinnen, und hab mir mühe gegeben das wir gewinnen, was wir auch getan haben! Hab den Wappenrock und das Pet bekommen ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chronon (8. August 2008)

hat denn jmd ne ahnung wie genau das jezz is mit dem komischen code da?


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2008)

Chronon schrieb:


> hat denn jmd ne ahnung wie genau das jezz is mit dem komischen code da?



Ich probier jetzt mal alles mit Olympia
bejing zb^^


----------



## Kronas (8. August 2008)

gibts eigentlich schon eine zahl wieviele gewinne man fürs pet braucht oder wie groß die % chance bei nem gewinn ist?


----------



## Jungle-Man (8. August 2008)

Die Chance ist auf jeden Fall bei jedem Bg und bei jeder Runde gleich, hat mir ein GM gesagt.


----------



## Scrätcher (8. August 2008)

Kann es sein das die BG's heute platzen werden?^^ 

Ich mein.... für so nen Wappenrock geh ich sogar mal wieder mit meinem Tank rein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. August 2008)

need haustier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silenceforce (8. August 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> need haustier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eig geht des relativ schnell, ich musst mit meinem Schurken 3Bgs gewinnen, n Kumpel von mir zB nur 1 aber alles in allem gehts eig schon relativ schnell


----------



## Kronas (8. August 2008)

silenceforce schrieb:


> eig geht des relativ schnell, ich musst mit meinem Schurken 3Bgs gewinnen, n Kumpel von mir zB nur 1 aber alles in allem gehts eig schon relativ schnell


auf blutdurst gewinnt ally 1/10 bgs und ich find pvp allgemein zum kotzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinfallon (8. August 2008)

Bei diesem Event handelt es sich um die Olympischen WoW Sommerspiele^^ Dabei bekommt jeder BG teilnehmer einen wappenrock, wenn man gewinnt bekommt man zufällig eine goldmedallie mit der man den chinesischen drachen "kampfgeist" gewinnen kann...


----------



## Valdos Theolos (8. August 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> auf blutdurst gewinnt ally 1/10 bgs und ich find pvp allgemein zum kotzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf Hinterhalt geben wir uns richtig mühe zu gewinnen!
WS 3/0
ADS 2000/1900 (das haben wir mit richtig köpfchen gemacht, flagge geholt, 2 türme gedefft und bei 1950 mit flagge rein gegangen =))



Sinfallon schrieb:


> Bei diesem Event handelt es sich um die Olympischen WoW Sommerspiele^^ Dabei bekommt jeder BG teilnehmer einen wappenrock, wenn man gewinnt goldmedallien, und die, die am ende die meisten medallien haben, bekommen per in-game post einen chinesischen drachen als minipet.


Stimmt nicht, die Goldmedaille ist das Pet =)


----------



## Valdos Theolos (8. August 2008)

Keinjo schrieb:


> frage: um das pet zu kriegen, muss man das beim bg welches man gewinnt auch von anfang an dabei sein? wie beim wappenrock?


Denk schon, bin mir nicht sicher =)

Aufjedenfall solltest du aktiv daran teilnehmen, z.b im ws die flagge zurück holen bzw. bringen ^^


----------



## Kronas (8. August 2008)

Keinjo schrieb:


> frage: um das pet zu kriegen, muss man das beim bg welches man gewinnt auch von anfang an dabei sein? wie beim wappenrock?


von anfang an


----------



## PasQ (8. August 2008)

Hat es mal jemand mit dem Stichwort "Dabeisein ist alles" versucht? =D

Mfg

PasQ


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2008)

PasQ schrieb:


> Hat es mal jemand mit dem Stichwort "Dabeisein ist alles" versucht? =D
> 
> Mfg
> 
> PasQ



Du kriegst nen Code per post wenn du nen bg gewinnst hab zwar noch keinen wurde mir aber shcon von 2 gmx bestätigt was mann kriegt ka^^
Wer code bekommen hat bitte item posten oder screen danke


----------



## Glaus (8. August 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> von anfang an



Ich war nicht von Anfang an dabei und hab trotzdem einen bekommen.

Edit:
Weiß jmd. ob das event nur heute läuft oder ob das auch noch  länger geht?


----------



## silenceforce (8. August 2008)

Glaus schrieb:


> Ich war nicht von Anfang an dabei und hab trotzdem einen bekommen.
> 
> Edit:
> Weiß jmd. ob das event nur heute läuft oder ob das auch noch  länger geht?



Bis zum 25.8.


----------



## Asoriel (8. August 2008)

hab ihn gerade bei meinem Tauren Druide geholt, sieht aber leicht strange aus wegen dem Bart




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (8. August 2008)

Wenn es noch nicht beantwortet ist: Wenn man ins BG geht ob man gewinnt oder verliert man bekommt den Wappenrock, wenn man gewinnt hat man eine Chanze den Geist zu bekommen 

Editt: Ich hab ihn schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Etori (8. August 2008)

Also ich hab heute mit meinem TankPala mal ein paar AV's gemacht, denn ich finde den Drachen total niedlich. Nach so ungefähr 5 AV's habe ich mich mal mit einem GM in Verbindung gesetzt, um mehr über das "Olympia-Event" zu erfahren. Und dabei sind einige interessante Neuigkeiten (für mich bis dahin) herausgekommen:

- Man benötigt zum Beispiel nicht den "Wappenrock", den man nach einem absolvierten BG bekommt, um eine Chance auf das Haustier zu bekommen oder die Chance darauf zu erhöhen (Ich habe den Wappenrock weggeschmissen, da er mir überhaupt nicht gefiel)

- Das Event soll die gesamte Olympiade anhalten (16Tage) / Änderungen seitens Blizz sind aber möglich (da wollte sich der GM nicht festlegen)

- Man muss wirklich nur ein x-beliebiges "Battleground" betreten und gewinnen, um eine Chance auf die "Goldmedaille" (Haustier) zu haben (nicht abhängig von statistischen Werten innerhalb einer Schlacht)

Auf meine Frage hin, ob denn noch weitere interessante Implementierungen für das Event folgen, wollte er keine Stellung beziehen. 

Egal ob nun eventuell noch etwas kommen oder "nicht" kommen wird, es ist mal wieder ein netter Einfall, um die WoW-Community bei Laune zu halten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich versuche mein Glück weiter.

In diesem Sinne,

"Mögen die Spiele beginnen!"

MFG Eto


----------



## silenceforce (8. August 2008)

Ich habe nun auch von mehreren Gms erfahren, dass es den Code für das Souvenir per Post gibt. Soll angeblich die gleiche Chance haben wie die Medaille.


----------



## Kronas (8. August 2008)

geht das bei arathi nicht mit dem drachen?
jett 3 mal hintereinander gewonnen
edit: sry net gelesen^^


----------



## Lisutari (8. August 2008)

Etori schrieb:


> - Man benötigt zum Beispiel nicht den "Wappenrock", den man nach einem absolvierten BG bekommt, um eine Chance auf das Haustier zu bekommen oder die Chance darauf zu erhöhen (Ich habe den Wappenrock weggeschmissen, da er mir überhaupt nicht gefiel)


Ja kann ich bestätigen, hatte den Wappenrock und das Pet gleich beim ersten BG, also kann es nicht sein das man erst den Wappenrock braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (8. August 2008)

Hui,hab gerade dass pet bekommen,sieht echt verdammt nice aus *G*


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (8. August 2008)

bluhme schrieb:


> meine güte redet halt mit den bürgern in den hauptstädten.. :-)
> Für ein gewonnenes bg gewinnt ihr einen Wappenrock des Kampfgeistes und für ein bg an dem ihr "nur" komplett teilgenommen habt gibt es einen Wappenrock der Wettkämpfer.
> Das ganze ist wegen den olympischen spielen ;-)
> 
> bluhme



Hab AV gewonnen und den Wappenrock der Wettkämpfer bekommen, stimmt also wohl nicht so ganz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. August 2008)

hatte wohl auch Glück, hab beides nach einem WS-Sieg bekommen. (Hätte aber lieber nen Beta-key, evtl. mit der 2. Welle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kronas (8. August 2008)

7 siege kein pet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkraistlin (8. August 2008)

Ich will wissen was es mit dem Schlüssel auf sich hat ...


----------



## Outrager (8. August 2008)

Hier der Link zu'nem Forum von wo ich die Info her hab:

http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=12364.0

Ganz am Anfang der Seite steht das mit dem "Wappenrock" und dem Pet.
Danach kommt WotLK Beta Talent - Zeugs...



> Olympic Games Event - Tabard & Pet !
> Every two years the Spirits of Competition grow especially fervent... and now is that time! Both Alliance and Horde wear this tabard into the Battlegrounds to honor the spirits, seekign to defeat all enemies and earn their favor.
> 
> To get the new tabard, you only have to play one battleground. Winning or losing doesn't matter, if you stay for the duration of the battle you will be mailed a Competitor's Tabard.
> ...


----------



## Kronas (8. August 2008)

To get the new pet, *you must defeat your rivals* in any of the Battlegrounds. With every victory, there is a chance that a Gold Medallion will be mailed to you.

muss man da ne bestimmte anzahl killn?


----------



## 3r1k (8. August 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> To get the new pet, *you must defeat your rivals* in any of the Battlegrounds. With every victory, there is a chance that a Gold Medallion will be mailed to you.
> 
> muss man da ne bestimmte anzahl killn?



lies halt ^^ du musst einfach nur ein battleground gewinnen, dann hast du eine chance das ding zu bekommen. wenn du es nicht bekommen hast nach einem sieg, einfach nochmal ein neues bg gewinnen, solange bis du eine medallie bekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. August 2008)

3r1k schrieb:


> lies halt ^^ du musst einfach nur ein battleground gewinnen, dann hast du eine chance das ding zu bekommen. wenn du es nicht bekommen hast nach einem sieg, einfach nochmal ein neues bg gewinnen, solange bis du eine medallie bekommst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das hat schon 7 mal hintereinander nicht geklappt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderlady (8. August 2008)

Sorry aber kann ma wer was über diesen code sagen?? bin gerade pet am farmen ( wenn mans so nennen kann :/) und will wissen was der code bringt bzw. ob es ihn gibt^^


----------



## Darkraistlin (8. August 2008)

Also ich hab grad nen GM gefragt der meinte er könne noch nichts genaueres dazu verraten (wie erwartet :/) aber er sagte auch, dass man an Schlachtfeldern teilnehmen soll (konnte man sich ja auch fast denken ..)

Als ich ihn dann gefragt hab, ob er mir einen Schlüssel verraten könnte, hat er gemeint dass tote Kekse nich krümeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal en nettes Abschiedsmakro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danie!DJ (8. August 2008)

glaub mit dem wettkämpfersouvernir ist das selbe wie mit der goldmedaile bloß des der drache ne andere farbe hat weil wenn mann guckt neben der typin wo du den code eingeben musst ist so nen drache mit dem namen kampfesprit.


----------



## Outrager (8. August 2008)

Was für ein Code? Was für ein Schlüssel?

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Pet nach dem Zufallsprinzip verteilt wird unter den Gewinnern der BGs.
Irgend eine Prozentzahl (Annahme "5%") der Gewinner erhält Post mit dem Gold Medaillon, dieses kann man dann irgendwo gegen das Pet eintauschen oder es ist direkt im Postfach und man packt es sich ins Inventar.

So wie bei der WoW BC Collector's Edition, dort gibts auch zwei Pets dazu (Lurky & Netherdrachenwelpe). Löst man den Code der Collector's Edition ein, kriegt jeder Char des Accounts Post mit den zwei Pets. Erstellt man mit dem Acc weitere Chars, haben die ebenso das Pet direkt im Briefkasten.

Darum frage ich mich ... was für ein Code? Schlüssel?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja meiner einer wird es herausfinden, am Weekend werden weiter BG gespielt!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. August 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> 7 siege kein pet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


same!


----------



## Kahadan (8. August 2008)

Es gibt bereits eine Newsmeldung dazu auf buffed.de
Spiele ein Schlachtfeld, und bekomme einen Wappenrock


----------



## evolution154 (8. August 2008)

Also ich hab den Wappenrock und das Pet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht cool aus.
Habe 2 Siege und 2 Niederlagen gehabt


----------



## sp4rkl3z (8. August 2008)

Man muss von Anfang an bei einem BG dabei sein, soviel ich weiss, um das Pet zu bekommen.

Hatte das Pet und den Wappenrock nach dem ersten erfolgreichen BG im Briefkasten


----------



## Kronas (8. August 2008)

beim 9 sieg peeeet!


----------



## Ben313 (8. August 2008)

2Siege 5 niederlagen nur Wappenrock ;(


----------



## Kronas (8. August 2008)

Ben313 schrieb:


> 2Siege 5 niederlagen nur Wappenrock ;(


bei 2 siegen ist die chance auch noch relativ gering


----------



## Ben313 (8. August 2008)

ok aber auf lv 19 is Ally grad viel besser dran ;(


----------



## LordofDemons (8. August 2008)

muss ich jetzt eigendlich hordies (bin ally) töten wenn ich nen drachen will oder muss ich nicht? also ist es eine vorraussetztung oder erhöht es nur die chance (hab shcon 11 bgs gemacht aber kein drache)


----------



## Ben313 (8. August 2008)

Nä nur BG gewinnen^^


----------



## Rappi (8. August 2008)

Weiß jemand, wie lange das Event läuft?. Komme derzeit nicht mehr mit meinem WoW PC ins Internet und so ein Drache wäre doch ganz nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (8. August 2008)

Mit 2 70ern 1mal gewonnen, ergebnis: 2mal Wappenrock und 2mal Drache o.O


----------



## Alutia1992 (8. August 2008)

1 bg = beides bekomm mit 3 chars ^^ und das ohne probleme und auf gilneas(allianz)  NO PROBLEM^^


----------



## Alutia1992 (8. August 2008)

raptorpet schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie lange das Event läuft?. Komme derzeit nicht mehr mit meinem WoW PC ins Internet und so ein Drache wäre doch ganz nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



denke nur heute aber weiss es nciht weill heute die Olympia-Feier ist bzw die eröffnung


----------



## noizycat (8. August 2008)

Wozu hat Blizzard eine eigene HP, hm?

Klick mich und erfahre mehr!

Ein Auszug:

... können Mitglieder der Allianz als auch der Horde diesen Geistern huldigen, indem sie auf den Schlachtfeldern gegeneinander antreten und sich dabei ihren Wappenrock verdienen. Mit jedem Sieg im Wettkampf können sich die Teilnehmer zusätzlich die Gunst der Geister in Form einer wertvollen Goldmedaille verdienen – und das darin eingeschlossene besondere Haustier. 

8. - 24. August


----------



## Steel (9. August 2008)

hab mal ne frage weiß aber nit ob sie schon gestellt wurde... wenn man das pet oder den wappenrock hat darf man den für immer behalten oder verschwindet der wieder nach den olympischen spielen(also das es nach einer woche wieder verschwindet wie das halloween zeug)?


----------



## Erdnussbutter (9. August 2008)

hörrt euch den teil eins des buffedcasts an ...


----------



## Erdnussbutter (9. August 2008)

den 101sten buffedcast


----------



## Blacksmurf (9. August 2008)

achiko schrieb:


> Um kurz zusammenzufassen:
> Den Wappenrock erhält man per Post sobald man an einem BG von Anfang bis Ende teilgenommen hat, egal ob verloren oder gewonnen.
> Nach jedem Sieg (!) gibt es die Chance eine Goldmedaille zu erhalten die man benutzen kann und mit deren Hilfe man einen chinesischen Drachen als Pet erhält.
> 
> ...




Das ist für diesen Heini aus diablo dessen name mir grad net einfällt...hat nix damit zu tun ...-.-


----------



## PaladinH8ter (9. August 2008)

Habe eben einen bekommen ^^


----------



## Lisutari (9. August 2008)

PaladinH8ter schrieb:


> Habe eben einen bekommen ^^


Jeder hat einen Wappenrock den bekomtm man sogar für das BG verliehren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maundrelle (11. August 2008)

Also ihr redet hier alle von 2 verschiedenen Tieren.


Den Wappenrock und den Kampfgeist bekommt man, wenn man im BG war und gewonnen hat. Die Sachen sind dann im Postkasten. Wann man die Sachen bekommt ist auch immer unterschiedlich, es gibt keine genaue Regelung.


Ausserdem gibt es ein 2. Pet, der Kampfesprit !! Er sieht genauso aus wie der Kampfgeist, nur ist er in Blau.

Hier die Informationen über den Code. Also kann man hier nun aufhören zu spekulieren oder sonstiges.

Klick


----------



## Refo (11. August 2008)

Maundrelle schrieb:


> Ausserdem gibt es ein 2. Pet, der Kampfesprit !! Er sieht genauso aus wie der Kampfgeist, nur ist er in Blau.
> 
> Hier die Informationen über den Code. Also kann man hier nun aufhören zu spekulieren oder sonstiges.
> 
> Klick



Mir wurde durch einen GM mitgeteilt (eure haben anscheinend nur die halbe Wahrheit rausgelassen), dass die Codes wirklich regional beschränkt sind. Sprich Asien bzw. China.

Tja, wer jetzt nicht viel über Chinafarmer gelästert hat und einen seinen Freund nennen kann, hat evtl. Glück. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maundrelle (12. August 2008)

so stehts auch in meinem Link

THIS PET HAS NEVER BEEN RELEASED ON EU AND US SERVERS. The NPCs found on those servers to redeem the code are likely a bug. Members of this site who claim to have this pet are either confusing it for the Spirit of Competition or are on Chinese servers. Several unconfirmed sources suggest this pet may never be released on US and EU servers.


----------



## TE2RA (28. November 2008)

/push

SuFu genutzt und das gefunden!

Habe zu dieser Zeit scheinbar mit WoW angefangen und den Wappenrock bekommen... Nur aus Unwissenheit und konstatem Platzmangel gelöscht (ich weiss war ne dumme Idee)... Nun hätte ich den gerne wieder =) Gibts einen Weg wieder an den zu kommen?

Meine Idee, dass ich den evtl beim Wappenrockhändler in Dalaraan finde hat sich nicht bestätigt!


Danke


----------



## Kronas (28. November 2008)

TE2RA schrieb:


> /push
> 
> SuFu genutzt und das gefunden!
> 
> ...


rückerstattung gibts leider nur wenns in den letzten 3 tagen gelöscht wurde


----------



## Ollimua (28. November 2008)

Normalerweise verkaufen die Wappenrock Händler auch wegeworfene Wappenröcke wieder. Versuchs mal in einer anderen Hauptstadt


----------



## TE2RA (28. November 2008)

Ich befürchte eben, dass das ein "einmaliger" Wappenrock war und die Händler den nicht verkaufen... Aber ich geh mal die anderen Stätte abgrasen - danke für den Tipp!

Ich hab ein Ticket aufgemacht bekam aber nur ne recht schwache Standardantwort à la "Die Spieler müssen sich bei solchen Problemen selber helfen da das nicht zu den Aufgaben des Supports von Blizz gehöre..."


----------

